# RAM causes random restarting?



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi
I have just finished building a new PC, which i am hoping will be future proof for a few years longer than usual.
I do a lot of work on websites, and create large image files in photoshop and my current computer wasnt up to it.

I have the pc up and running but it randomly restarts while i have all 12gb of ram installed.
If i remove 1 stick its fine.
Im not sure how these work, either in pairs or not so that might be the equivelent of removing 4gb or just 2gb?

Any ideas? I will run one of those everest scans tonight, got to get it on a memory stick as i dont have internet on the new pc yet.

The Pc is running vista 64bit home premium
Intel Core i7 920 processor
MSI X58 PRO iX58 Socket 1366 motherboard
Corsair 12GB (6x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz XMS3 Memory For i7 Motherboards
Samsung HD502HI 500GB Hard Drive SATAII 
Maxtor STM3250318AS 250GB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm 
GeForce 8800 GTX graphics card

I thankyou in advance, i have been reading other posts and their seems to be a wealth of knowledge here.

Neil


----------



## hisham85 (Jul 10, 2009)

hi ..,

luckily i do have the same problem here .. i built up a pc (i7 920-12 gb ram-gigabyte extreme motherboard -vga ati 4890 ) 
when i use all the 12 gb rams ..i found that my programs which needs more memory such as ( 3d max,photoshop,autocad) the cpu suddenly restarts ..

when i remove 3 modules of the ram which means i run only with 6 gb ram ,,the system is fine and perfect...

i tried changing the ram type (from mushkin to kingstone) and the problem still exists..

but finally gigabyte agency here in egypt informed me that this problem occurs because the power supply is not sufficent for this power needs (my original power supply was 800 watts)

i went with my pc to them they tried with another power supply 1200 watt .. and they informed me that it is now stable ..but i havent recieved my cpu yet to tell you that this is the solution ...if u have any ideas plz inform me ...

thanks and good luck with ur pc


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Filling all of the RAM slots can cause the very issues you describe. 6GB (3X2 matched set) is more that sufficient..


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

hisham85 said:


> hi ..,
> 
> luckily i do have the same problem here .. i built up a pc (i7 920-12 gb ram-gigabyte extreme motherboard -vga ati 4890 )
> when i use all the 12 gb rams ..i found that my programs which needs more memory such as ( 3d max,photoshop,autocad) the cpu suddenly restarts ..
> ...


Hisham, let me know how you get on with that solution, i had a friend look at the pc and he said he tried a 1000w psu which still didnt sort it but i have not tried it myself and not with a 1200w.

I spose if 6gb is sufficient i could just stick the other 3 back in the post but its working with just one stick removed.
i knew from the start that 12gb was a lot but i was trying to build a future proof pc that will run well for a good few years.
6gb is only just above the average system in use and so will undoubtedly be out of date within a year or so?

Am i right in saying that with one stick removed i now have 8gb or is it 10gb?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the voltage rating of the sticks and what voltage they are running at in the Bios sometimes you need to bump the voltage up .1v or .2v to get all 6 sticks to run.
6 gig though is plenty as windows limits each program to 2gig of usage.


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Check the voltage rating of the sticks and what voltage they are running at in the Bios sometimes you need to bump the voltage up .1v or .2v to get all 6 sticks to run.
> 6 gig though is plenty as windows limits each program to 2gig of usage.


Thanks for that, another thing is this motherboard incorporates that greenpower center stuff? Do you think this could be affecting it?

Also how easy is it to alter the voltages?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can enter the Cell menu in the Bios to change the Dram voltage, I haven't used a MSI board but you supposedly can see the Dram voltage in the Green power center, Just keep the settings below 1.65v for ram voltage, What are the sticks rated for?


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

The sticks say 1.50v on them.
I have been told to try flashing the bios, but without a floppy drive it looks like it would be a complete nightmare!
Got everest on now so i will post a results asap.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On auto they will be at 1.5v try bumping to 1.52v with all 6 sticks in.


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi
I found the dram voltage settings, but they are all set to auto and dont seem to be able to change them?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It appears you have to get to it from the Advance DRAM Configuration menu select Advanced Dram Config press enter you should get a sub menu.


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

The sub menu contains:
1N/2N Memory Timing
CAS Latency
tRCD
tRP
tRAS
Advanced Memory Setting

I thought it would then be advanced memory setting but theres nothing ref voltage in there?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't know enough about this board to get you in there, how about through the Windows based MSI over clocking center it looks like you can change the ram voltage in the advanced menu. It's on page B2 in the back of the manual.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't know enough about this board to get you in there, how about through the Windows based MSI over clocking center it looks like you can change the ram voltage in the advanced menu. It's on page B2 in the back of the manual.


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

Just been trying that as you posted!
The problem with those settings is they go back to default on every restart.
But i tried it anyway to see if it was the solution, bumped it up to 1.52 but it still restarts randomly.


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

Whats the best report from everest to help in finding the problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it blue screen and shut down or just shut down without warning?
If it's blue screening turn off auto reboot so you can get the error code from the BSOD screen> To turn Off Auto Reboot

Go to Start> Control Panel> Sysytem> Advanced> Startup and Recovery settings>
Then untick the Auto Reboot Box
After that any blue screen will stay on so you can copy and post the Complete error massage and full code.

There is a scheme in the manual to run 3 sticks in tri-chanel and 2 sticks in dual chanel.


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

No, just reboots. no blue screen.
Which page is that on?
Also why do you think the voltages are greyed out in bios setup?


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

Just noticed another thing, what is IOH Temperature?
The CPU is at 37c
IOH is at 79c
System 40c
Just seems whatever IOH is its pretty hot?
My case is a CMStorm Scout
It has:
140mm fan on back
140mm fan on top
140mm fan on front
2x 140mm fan on side
Along with the processor fan and graphics card fan.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Scheme 5 on page 2-8

On the MSI forum they claim you change the voltage settings using the + & - keys on the number pad.
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=127944.0


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

Ah, my mistake!
I can change the voltage for DRAM to 1.52
Do i need to alter the voltage for each stick or just the DRAM one?
Any opinions on those temps too?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I was just reading about the IOH(Chipset) temp issues on MSI boards seems they have a Thermal paste issue at least according to this. > http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=126885.0

That makes me wonder if the temp goes higher with the other ram stick installed?

Also if the temp is the issue then raising the voltage will not help.


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, spot on!
Just tried raising the temp and just kept crashing on startup.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Drop the voltage back to 1.5v, looks like you have 2 choices, remove the heat sinks and replace the thermal paste or RMA the board back to MSI.


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

Bad news!
If i return it whats the chances the next one is the same?
My idle temperature is 79c, i hate to think what it is when im using the computer!
Quick question, what does the IOH stand for?
Its difficult to know whether to risk sorting this myself or waste time waiting for a replacement that might be the same?
I suppose they might even let me swap for another board, do you have any recomendations for one in a similar price range that supports the i7 and that much ram?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Asus P6T or P6T SE , Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P are the 3 I use my favorite so far has been the Gigabyte.
If it is under warranty I would probably not want to risk losing the coverage because I removed the heat sinks and with that purple Thermal paste they'll know. 
A couple of the threads seemed like they had it sorted after January of this year, but then there are a couple of newer ones with the same issue, it would be worth a call to MSI support(it's been a few years I don't know how responsive they are) just to see what they have to say.
Where did you buy the board?


----------



## neilhessian (Jul 10, 2009)

Got it from ebuyer.com, i have began an rma request.
Didnt keep all the packaging but i still have the anto static bag.
Just one thing, if they send me a replacement board can i just reconnect a new one and everything else will work or will i need to completley reinstall the lot?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You'll have to reinstall or repair install of the OS to remove the drivers and reset the HAL Config if that's what you mean?


----------



## hisham85 (Jul 10, 2009)

finally man i solved my problem... i changed the motherboard .. and now the system is stable ....the motherboard was defective one couldnt handle the 12 gb ram working together...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What did you get a replacement MSI board or another?


----------

